# Sorority in 5g?



## PennStateBetta (Dec 26, 2013)

My boyfriend got me a 5.5 gallon tank for Christmas with the idea that we would be able to have a sorority of bettas. We already have one guy, Pez, who lives in a 1.5 gallon bachelor pad. Is a 5 gallon too small for a betta sorority? If not, how many females could safely live together? He and I are both relatively new to the world of betta fish, so any and all advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I wouldn't do it. 10 is the minimum for a Betta sorority because ideally you need at least 5 females if not more to spread out the aggression. A 5.5 would just not accommodate them is all. You could however move Pez into the 5.5, he would absolutely love that!


----------



## PennStateBetta (Dec 26, 2013)

We might do that!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Do you know about the Nitrogen Cycle? Also known as cycling a tank?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea if you were to do a sorority properly with 4-5+ females a 5g would be quite overstocked, and the girls wouldn't have any room to spread out and get away from each other. 

Good luck, there are a few things you can do with a 5g...


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

If you are new to bettas, I would not suggest attempting a sorority. Sororities can end very badly if you don't know what you are doing, and as someone whose sorority met a bad end even after several years in the hobby, it's not something I recommend jumping into without prior planning. 

I think moving your male into the 5.5 gallon tank is a great idea. If you do want to do a sorority tank in the future, I suggest doing a lot of research beforehand, and having the tank cycled and fully set-up before even a single female goes in.


----------



## PennStateBetta (Dec 26, 2013)

@lilnaugrim, @littlebettafish: 

I've been looking for information on the nitrogen cycle but neither my boyfriend nor I can seem to find a conclusive way to start the cycle, how the cycle works, etc.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The nitrogen cycle really isn't as complex as it seems... Essentially you just feed beneficial bacteria with ammonia so they will convert the toxic ammonia and nitr*i*te into the much less harmful nitr*a*te. It isn't hard at all. 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=47838
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=111960
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=107771


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm still pretty new, but in a 5g you could add your current betta and get a peaceful friend for him. A few Tetras could live in a 5g I'd imagine  correct me if I'm wrong. Otherwise I'd just move your current betta or get a single new one.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Tetras are sensitive to uncycled tanks and they need a school of at least five or six, and that would make them unsuitable fish for a 5g.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

after you have a mature tank you could add some shrimp and a snail.you would need a lot of plants though.mature is 3+ months after having a totally cycled tank.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover (Nov 4, 2013)

My apologies. I figured since they were small you could keep 3-4 happily in a 5g with a betta. 
Still, you could always get a new betta  or as sandy said shrimp & snail
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PennStateBetta (Dec 26, 2013)

My boyfriend has an apple snail in his apartment--would he make a good friend? between the two of us we have a veiltail male, a veiltail female, and a delta tail male, and this apple snail.


----------

